# New Build



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Our Demo Vehicle

Were starting a new project, follow the link to check out the build log and images of what were doing.
Heres whats going in:

6 Jackhammers
3 Amps
2 Batteries
Front and rear Strobe Lights
CB Radio with PA system
Underbody Lights (blue)
A super awesome disco ball!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like a nice project!! The sad note is that I use a vehicle for transportation only... if I want a great sound I will plant my buns in the family room. A good system may prove beneficial on long boring trips, but those are few and far between... if the distance is great I hop on a plane and leave the driving to someone else..:grin: I guess I should don my asbestos suit at this time because I see no reason to waste any money on a sound system in any auto I own. I don't spend enough time in my car/van to justify any added expense for enhanced audio... I don't live in my vehicle!! I go from "A" to "B" and a little background noise is always welcome.... as long as it ain't an in-law..:laugh: or back seat driver. The last improvement I made on a car was an 8-track player in the late 60's with a '63 Pontiac Grand Prix. 

Your project is interesting and well worth a look but holds no water for me... but I am not "everyone" and others will be fascinated with what you guys are doing. I wish you well, and I am sure if you are involved the project will be a success... you know your business and it shows!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The picture monster wants more photo's as he gets hungry often too! :wave:
You making another box to stack on top of that one, or where are the other three going, Disco ball? Now where did I put my platform shoes....... I got the ones with gold fish in them :laugh:. Keep the stuff coming!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

More to come...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

AWESOMENESS!!! ray:

One thought, use tiny pieces of mirror all over the front of the box, maybe even sparkles too SHAWEET! :4-dontkno

Also think about flipping the top box upside down to have the edges match up?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The top box is offset so I can add my neon lighting to the underside which will shine down on the bottom subs.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm still waiting to see the disco ball.
I think this will sound good when done, just too loud to use as a daily driver. 

I like jaggers idea of the mirrors. I think it would add to the finished look.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

elmers glue and glitter!!!


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Why not just get the glue that already has the glitter in it?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Snoopdogie187 said:


> Why not just get the glue that already has the glitter in it?


 Damn I didn't even know they had that stuff, I feel so old now :sigh:


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Snoopdogie187 said:


> ... just too loud to use as a daily driver.


There is no such thing :laugh:

So what is the total power you'll be running and how big/what tuning is the box(s)?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I learned my lesson already. We have an suv with 2 12" subs and around a 600watt amp. Driving around for a few hours with that turned up lead me to have a ringing in my ears. That is when I realized it can't be a good idea to have it this loud anymore.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Heck i had ringing in my ears when I worked in a bar in the 1980's lol, I'd go home to bed I just thought it was the Pepsi i drank all night.

@Lee the picture monster is hungry again feed me feed me!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Total RMS of the subs is 2400, RMS of the Amps is 2400 watts, 4 channel amp is 800 midrange is 600, tweeter is 200. Boxes are tuned for 32Hz, 6.018 cu.ft. each. Ill have more pictures up tomorrow if I can get some time to work on it. In preliminary testing we got called in from 2 blocks away for knocking down pictures on their walls, and someone stopped by and said he is going to get the city ordinance changed so we can't have a shop in town. Hahaha.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

I think that was a compliment.

The video monster is hungry too...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

That means were doing our job, but as soon as he threatened one of my employees, that when reality snapped back at him. Ill post some more today when I get to the store.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

more to come....


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Lookin purdy :smile:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> That means were doing our job, but as soon as he threatened one of my employees, that when reality snapped back at him. Ill post some more today when I get to the store.


 Like they say "any publicity is good" LOLZ take his azz to court fer harassment!

Lookin good!ray:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

.....162.9db as of now.....rattled the exhaust flanges off the muffler, made one of my employees pass out.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I have had my chest hurt before cause of the bass, I had trouble breathing when in the car and the stereo turned up LOLz that's when you know its loud.

I know the old record used to be almost 170db been out of the loop for a while so not sure where it is at.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

183.4


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

What meter are you using?

I don't think I've ever heard of anyone passing out before, that's awesome :grin:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

TermPro SPL Meter


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

we are shooting video on monday once we get a new camera...blew the mic on the old one  but awesome!


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, crazy. Lookin forward to the video


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

YouTube - jackhammers.wmv


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

That truck is ridiculous.

You know you're going to get people going saying those aren't jackhammers because they aren't the 22" one. The internets funny


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I know, they already have in my store. Jackhammer is just a line that MTX has, kind of like Alpine Type e or s or r or x


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

boo I shattered the disco ball...too much bass...guess we will have to use backup silly string sprayers


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

lcurle said:


> boo I shattered the disco ball...


Need stronger disco ball!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hmmmm, or more gorilla glue.


----------

